# Glycine Combat Sub vs Invicta Glycine Combat Sub



## thedonn007

I created a video to compare the Glycine Combat Sub to the Invicata Combat Sub. Please take a look at let me know what you think. I appreciate and welcome any feedback.


----------



## aabikrman

I just watched the video, nice job but I think some conclusions or at least an ending summary of the differences would greatly enhance your video. Other than the drilled lugs, do you have a preference ? (pre or post ?) 

Visually, I think both are very nice looking watches, how much of a difference price-wise did you pay ?

In my opinion, the current Glycine's are an incredible value in watches. I purchased a GLO065 (Invicta) back in November and it's been a great watch and was purchased at a steal of a price !


----------



## thedonn007

Thanks for the feedback, and thanks for watching. For the pre-invicta combat sub I paid $350. So about the same as a new combat sub now. I bought it on ebay a little bit after Invicta bought Glycine. I think it would be worth it to pay a $50 or $100 premium for the pre-invicta model, but yes, both are very nice for the money.


----------



## mugsy40

Thanks for the summary!


----------



## MrDisco99

So I’m confused... which one is which?


----------



## johnny_b2

One of the biggest differences is also that the crystal has AR coating on the after Invicta Glycine Model. The old one didn’t have one. 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

It's good to see the comparison. I would say that without a doubt, the pre-Invicta is much better. The drilled lugs, the white hands, the case back...... even the logo looks better. The Invicta Glycine looks like...... an Invicta trying to look like a Glycine.


----------



## MrDisco99

Keep in mind these were not the same model reference. Some differences (like the white vs. silver hands) could be down to the different references rather than old vs. new.


----------



## thedonn007

MrDisco99 said:


> So I'm confused... which one is which?


The one with the white hands and drilled lugs was made by Glycine before Invicta purchased Glycine.


----------



## thedonn007

MrDisco99 said:


> Keep in mind these were not the same model reference. Some differences (like the white vs. silver hands) could be down to the different references rather than old vs. new.


This is true. I tried to buy the same, or close to the same reference for the comparison.


----------



## MrDisco99

So I guess the logo is not an accurate indicator.


----------



## thedonn007

MrDisco99 said:


> So I guess the logo is not an accurate indicator.


 I have read other threads here that say Glycine is back to the old logo. I would say that the best indicator is the drilled lugs.


----------



## FL410

thedonn007 said:


> I have read other threads here that say Glycine is back to the old logo. I would say that the best indicator is the drilled lugs.


Well I don't know. The Combat Sub I bought less than a year ago came with drilled lugs. Pretty sure it was new production.


----------



## thedonn007

FL410 said:


> Well I don't know. The Combat Sub I bought less than a year ago came with drilled lugs. Pretty sure it was new production.


Where did you get it from? I might need another one, LOL.


----------



## pickle puss

I've owned Glycines, on and off, for about 15 years. 3 versions of the Incursore, an early Combat , an older Airman 46. Of the current models I have 2 versions of the Combat sub, an Airman 18 and an Airman World Timer/12 hour version.
I see no noticeable difference in quality between the pre and post Invicta Glycines.
I think the constant search for faults simply because so many dislike Invicta is tiring. If anything Invicta did a huge favor to Glycine, and WIS in general by making so many different styles of Airman and Combat lines that are extremely well built(in the Glycine factory) and reasonably priced.


----------



## thedonn007

pickle puss said:


> I've owned Glycines, on and off, for about 15 years. 3 versions of the Incursore, an early Combat , an older Airman 46. Of the current models I have 2 versions of the Combat sub, an Airman 18 and an Airman World Timer/12 hour version.
> I see no noticeable difference in quality between the pre and post Invicta Glycines.
> I think the constant search for faults simply because so many dislike Invicta is tiring. If anything Invicta did a huge favor to Glycine, and WIS in general by making so many different styles of Airman and Combat lines that are extremely well built(in the Glycine factory) and reasonably priced.


The quality of the two that I compared seemed to be the same good quality to me. I was mainly looking at design differences. The bezel action on one appeared to be just slightly better than the other. If you did not have the two of them side by side you would not know the difference.


----------



## Sugman

Thanks for the video. It got me to looking at my Combat Subs. I have three (2 new logos, one old logo). All three have the same engraving on the case back (except logo). The two with the new logo have drilled lugs, the one with the old logo doesn't. All three keep excellent time. Bezel action across all three is about the same. Excuse the quality of the pics of the watches below, but I thought I'd take some quick ones and include them for visual comparison purposes. I didn't include a pic of the third watch since it's a black PVD model (new logo).

New Logo:






















Old Logo:


----------



## thedonn007

Huh, well that is interesting. Other than the drilled lugs, do the cases appear to be the same? I'd really like to know all the variations to these. Well, this at least proves that there are some out there with the new (no longer used) logo and with drilled lugs.


----------



## Sugman

thedonn007 said:


> Huh, well that is interesting. Other than the drilled lugs, do the cases appear to be the same? I'd really like to know all the variations to these. Well, this at least proves that there are some out there with the new (no longer used) logo and with drilled lugs.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Just got a gl0092 and it's awesome. A bit flashy for me, but I like it. I will also note that my post Invicta has drilled lugs which was a pleasant surprise for sure. I honestly wasn't sure from the picture online. The only thing I want to know is does Glycine still regulate their movements?


----------



## Vlance

The crowns are different. Would have been interesting to see if they felt any different. What are your thoughts?


----------



## thedonn007

Vlance said:


> The crowns are different. Would have been interesting to see if they felt any different. What are your thoughts?


I have another new one now. I will try to record a video later today. I will also compare some other areas as well.


----------



## Sugman

Vlance said:


> The crowns are different. Would have been interesting to see if they felt any different. What are your thoughts?


As far as I can tell, the only real difference is the logo. They both have the o-ring it seats against and have the same feel. If I closed my eyes I couldn't tell any difference.


----------



## thedonn007

Sugman said:


> Vlance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crowns are different. Would have been interesting to see if they felt any different. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the only real difference is the logo. They both have the o-ring it seats against and have the same feel. If I closed my eyes I couldn't tell any difference.
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, I think the texture of the grippy part of the crown is slightly different as well.


----------



## Sugman

thedonn007 said:


> If I remember correctly, I think the texture of the grippy part of the crown is slightly different as well.


Not on the Combat Subs I have. They appear to be the same except for the logo. I didn't take the time to take a great picture, but to me they all three look the same as I'm sitting here holding them. (BTW, the one on the right just arrived, yesterday.)


----------



## Vlance

Sugman said:


> Not on the Combat Subs I have. They appear to be the same except for the logo. I didn't take the time to take a great picture, but to me they all three look the same as I'm sitting here holding them. (BTW, the one on the right just arrived, yesterday.)
> 
> View attachment 14944873


In his video the older one has a different shape and grip design on it. I only have that chrono one like you but it has a nice smooth feel


----------



## thedonn007

The Chronograph is a good deal, seems to be good quality for the price.


----------



## Vlance

thedonn007 said:


> The Chronograph is a good deal, seems to be good quality for the price.


It's a sharp looking watch man. Would recommend.


----------



## thedonn007

Here is my second take at the comparison. The crown and crown stem are different as well. Also, I got to play around with my new UV light at the end for the lume shot.


----------



## Sugman

Great videos. Nicely done and really good job on the details.

But something's afoot in Glycineland. Here's a pic of mine...notice the o-ring. It has drilled lugs, too. Mine came on a bracelet as opposed to a rubber strap, so the model number on mine is GL0249 as opposed to GL0088. The data sheets on the Glycine website are virtually the same. My GL0244 and GL0076 both have the o-ring, too...the 0244 has drilled lugs. I'm not trying to pee on anybody's parade...the inconsistencies are just weird to me. The important thing is all three keep good time.


----------



## thedonn007

Looks like the premise of my comparison video could be wrong then. This is very strange and interesting. It seems like Glycine has two variations of the combat sub manufactured in two different factories that do not share any components. I am kind of tempted to remove the caseback to look for differences in the movement.


----------



## thedonn007

Sugman said:


> Great videos. Nicely done and really good job on the details.
> 
> But something's afoot in Glycineland. Here's a pic of mine...notice the o-ring. It has drilled lugs, too. Mine came on a bracelet as opposed to a rubber strap, so the model number on mine is GL0249 as opposed to GL0088. The data sheets on the Glycine website are virtually the same. My GL0244 and GL0076 both have the o-ring, too...the 0244 has drilled lugs. I'm not trying to pee on anybody's parade...the inconsistencies are just weird to me. The important thing is all three keep good time.
> 
> View attachment 14946481


This looks like the old version of your GL0249.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

thedonn007 said:


> Where did you get it from? I might need another one, LOL.


I'm not sure about FL410, but I just received a gl0092 from Ashford and it has drilled lugs. I just started the return process, but pm me if you may be interested, so you could be sure to get one with drilled lugs. After receiving it, I realized how it is not to my taste. It attracts too much attention for me.


----------



## thedonn007

mxxxxxm30 said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get it from? I might need another one, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about FL410, but I just received a gl0092 from Ashford and it has drilled lugs. I just started the return process, but pm me if you may be interested, so you could be sure to get one with drilled lugs. After receiving it, I realized how it is not to my taste. It attracts too much attention for me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, but all that gold on there is not really my style either. Would you mind looking at the crown stem to see if there is an O-ring on it.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

thedonn007 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but all that gold on there is not really my style either. Would you mind looking at the crown stem to see if there is an O-ring on it.


Haha no worries, I'm hoping the new straps I have coming will change my mind or I'll just sell. And yes it also has the o-ring on the stem. This all has me curious as to when these variances occurred from glycine. Are these from the same year of manufacturing, but from different factories? Are they just model year differences? Maybe I should reach out to Glycine.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

So from what I can see from skimming through "Glycine Photo Galley" for new Combat sub posts: '16 and '17 have no drilled lugs. '18 marked the return of drilled lugs again. I stopped once I hit '18. I believe mine is a '19 (with drilled lugs). This is kind of interesting, because you would think Invicta would have had more influence as time passes, not the opposite. 

-Invicta bought majority shares in Glycine on August 14, 2016.

-The earliest post on here of a combat sub without drilled lugs was Aug 2, 2016.

So maybe Glycine was doing so badly that they had to take measures to cut costs in an attempt to save their company, but it was too little too late and Invicta who everyone likes to hate on actually stepped in and helped Glycine get back to that level of finish they once had. That's my estimation at least. Prove me wrong.


----------



## thedonn007

mxxxxxm30 said:


> So from what I can see from skimming through "Glycine Photo Galley" for new Combat sub posts: '16 and '17 have no drilled lugs. '18 marked the return of drilled lugs again. I stopped once I hit '18. I believe mine is a '19 (with drilled lugs). This is kind of interesting, because you would think Invicta would have had more influence as time passes, not the opposite.
> 
> -Invicta bought majority shares in Glycine on August 14, 2016.
> 
> -The earliest post on here of a combat sub without drilled lugs was Aug 2, 2016.
> 
> So maybe Glycine was doing so badly that they had to take measures to cut costs in an attempt to save their company, but it was too little too late and Invicta who everyone likes to hate on actually stepped in and helped Glycine get back to that level of finish they once had. That's my estimation at least. Prove me wrong.


It seems like it would be more cost effective to just keep making the same watch, rather than an all new watch with the same name I would not be happy if I were to receive a combat sub without the drilled lugs if I was expecting a watch with drilled lugs.

Also, it seems like the best indicator of if the watch is pre or post Invicta is if the serial number is on the case back or between the lugs.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

thedonn007 said:


> It seems like it would be more cost effective to just keep making the same watch, rather than an all new watch with the same name I would not be happy if I were to receive a combat sub without the drilled lugs if I was expecting a watch with drilled lugs.
> 
> Also, it seems like the best indicator of if the watch is pre or post Invicta is if the serial number is on the case back or between the lugs.


Did they always do the between the lugs pre Invicta? That is pretty cool. Very military.

And when you're essentially just skipping a few steps, all the other steps remain the same and the watch is just not to the same level of finish.

It has been an odd few years, but looking at the newest Glycine combat subs, they seem to be back to where they used to be. Wonder if prices will start to creep back up or if they will buy their company back now that they have gained some popularity.


----------



## thedonn007

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Did they always do the between the lugs pre Invicta? That is pretty cool. Very military.
> 
> And when you're essentially just skipping a few steps, all the other steps remain the same and the watch is just not to the same level of finish.
> 
> It has been an odd few years, but looking at the newest Glycine combat subs, they seem to be back to where they used to be. Wonder if prices will start to creep back up or if they will buy their company back now that they have gained some popularity.


I am not sure about the serial numbers between the lugs. I was not all the interested in the combat sub back then they were close to $1,000 in price.


----------



## Emre

Those numbers between the lugs were only for a few models,Glycine marked their watches on case-back with reference numbers.The old Glycine website in 2010 had an archive for models where you could track back your watch a decade back.It looks like they changed those serial numbering systems during the ownership changes of Stephan Lack- DKSH and now Invicta.I hope they will settle into something or just continue with bridging the gap, otherwise in a few decades these models will be difficult to identify where they belong. What I see is Invicta is actually doing better with Glycine so far than the previous two owners, that’s my personal POV.


----------



## rschmidt97

Nice videos. I owned both the blue bezel sub and black bezel sub with white hands. I call them transition pieces because they each had the older case style with drilled lugs, but applied logo dials and Sellitas inside. I also noticed a difference in lume between the two watches. The indices on the black bezel model were nowhere near as bright as the blue bezel version. So I guess the variation in lume quality has more to do with dial type than pre/post Invicta construction. I sold both watches but I’d like to pick up a GL0083, black bezel, polished orange hands and indices sub. Anybody know how the lume is on that? Using the posted video as a guide, is it like the blue or black bezel version? Maybe the subs with polished hands have better lumed dials.


----------



## Chuckracer

I'm looking at the pics of the GL083 on the Invicta site and one of the pics where you can see the sides of the lugs shows drilled lugs, another does not. Granted these are renderings or heavily edited pics and not actual photos but if it's important to you I'd be careful.


----------



## thedonn007

rschmidt97 said:


> Nice videos. I owned both the blue bezel sub and black bezel sub with white hands. I call them transition pieces because they each had the older case style with drilled lugs, but applied logo dials and Sellitas inside. I also noticed a difference in lume between the two watches. The indices on the black bezel model were nowhere near as bright as the blue bezel version. So I guess the variation in lume quality has more to do with dial type than pre/post Invicta construction. I sold both watches but I'd like to pick up a GL0083, black bezel, polished orange hands and indices sub. Anybody know how the lume is on that? Using the posted video as a guide, is it like the blue or black bezel version? Maybe the subs with polished hands have better lumed dials.


I would check on ashford.com, and ebay at least once a week and wait for the price to go back down to $330 or so.


----------



## knote32

Chuckracer said:


> I'm looking at the pics of the GL083 on the Invicta site and one of the pics where you can see the sides of the lugs shows drilled lugs, another does not. Granted these are renderings or heavily edited pics and not actual photos but if it's important to you I'd be careful.


I am trying to get a Golden Eye, but both versions have totally different pictures. One lists the ETA Movement and has drilled lugs in the photos as well as the applied logo, the other is the opposite. I've reached out to Invicta and have yet to hear back. :/


----------



## MrDisco99

thedonn007 said:


> I would check on ashford.com, and ebay at least once a week and wait for the price to go back down to $330 or so.


invicta.com has sitewide 40% off right now (coupon code SITE40). GL0083 is listed there for $399, so it would only be $240 plus tax after coupon.

At that price it's a pretty low risk buy. You could always return or flip it if it's not built the way you want.


----------



## Chuckracer

I know...it's kind of a no brainer isn't it?


----------



## rschmidt97

MrDisco99 said:


> invicta.com has sitewide 40% off right now (coupon code SITE40). GL0083 is listed there for $399, so it would only be $240 plus tax after coupon.
> 
> At that price it's a pretty low risk buy. You could always return or flip it if it's not built the way you want.


Aww Jeez!

I just picked one up off Ebay for $285.00 this past weekend! I wish I had known about the discount.


----------



## thedonn007

rschmidt97 said:


> MrDisco99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> invicta.com has sitewide 40% off right now (coupon code SITE40). GL0083 is listed there for $399, so it would only be $240 plus tax after coupon.
> 
> At that price it's a pretty low risk buy. You could always return or flip it if it's not built the way you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Jeez!
> 
> I just picked one up off Ebay for $285.00 this past weekend! I wish I had known about the discount.
> 
> View attachment 15015541
> 
> 
> View attachment 15015549
Click to expand...

I paid, I think $400 for one of mine.


----------



## rschmidt97

thedonn007 said:


> I paid, I think $400 for one of mine.


I feel your pain brother, well $300.00 worth of your pain anyway.

In my case there is a happy ending. I received my Ebay watch today and its defective. I went right over to the Invicta online store and bought the same watch for $239.00. I'll be sending the Ebay piece back ASAP. The 40% off deal can't be beat. If your someone who likes to flip watches now is the time to stock up on the Combat Subs they have in stock, based on my story you can at least make $50.00 a watch selling on Ebay.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Dammit. Why they have to tempt me with a sale. Anyone receive the watch from Invicta yet? Do they have drilled lugs and o rings?


----------



## MrDisco99

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Dammit. Why they have to tempt me with a sale. Anyone receive the watch from Invicta yet? Do they have drilled lugs and o rings?


I ordered mine on Monday and it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## thedonn007

rschmidt97 said:


> thedonn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I paid, I think $400 for one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain brother, well $300.00 worth of your pain anyway.
> 
> In my case there is a happy ending. I received my Ebay watch today and its defective. I went right over to the Invicta online store and bought the same watch for $239.00. I'll be sending the Ebay piece back ASAP. The 40% off deal can't be beat. If your someone who likes to flip watches now is the time to stock up on the Combat Subs they have in stock, based on my story you can at least make $50.00 a watch selling on Ebay.
Click to expand...

Assuming that they don't lower the prices again. However I can't see them getting much lower than $330 new on ebay.


----------



## mxxxxxm30

MrDisco99 said:


> I ordered mine on Monday and it hasn't shipped yet.


Shipping times seem to be high for a lot of places currently. Maybe others will weigh in on the Combat Subs they received from Invicta


----------



## knote32

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Shipping times seem to be high for a lot of places currently. Maybe others will weigh in on the Combat Subs they received from Invicta


I hope so. Ordering off Invicta Website just makes me feel dirty. :-s


----------



## thedonn007

I ordered a GL0087, which looks to be the same watch as my pre-invicta combat sub. I will plan to do a 3ed comparison video.


----------



## rschmidt97

thedonn007 said:


> I ordered a GL0087, which looks to be the same watch as my pre-invicta combat sub. I will plan to do a 3ed comparison video.


I was eyeballing that GL0087 as well. I like the idea of having one with the new printed crown logo for comparison. I'll be waiting anxiously to see the review when yours arrives.


----------



## FSTRN

I'm interested in the GL0087 as well. Watchgooroo has an excellent price on Ebay. Would be very interested in how the new ones look.


----------



## MrDisco99

I received the one I ordered from Invicta. It has the printed crown logo and no lug holes.

I'm sending it back because the crown doesn't work right. Very annoying.


----------



## Dr4

Love the pre-Invicta


----------



## FSTRN

MrDisco99 said:


> I received the one I ordered from Invicta. It has the printed crown logo and no lug holes.
> 
> I'm sending it back because the crown doesn't work right. Very annoying.


Did it happen to have the O-ring at least?


----------



## MrDisco99

FSTRN said:


> Did it happen to have the O-ring at least?


Yes there is an o-ring on the stem shaft.


----------



## thedonn007

MrDisco99 said:


> I received the one I ordered from Invicta. It has the printed crown logo and no lug holes.
> 
> I'm sending it back because the crown doesn't work right. Very annoying.


Hopefully I will be receiving mine soon.


----------



## thedonn007

Well, third time's the charm? I tried to edit my original post to add my latest video on this topic, but cannot for some reason. I was able to purchase the same version of my older combat sub for this new video.


----------

